# What is being strong?



## BodytorqueGym (May 11, 2012)

What do we mean by when we say someone is strong? What defines a strong person? How much a person can lift? How far we can move an object? Every person I speak to has a different opinion from the other, would be great to here yours!


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

generally being able to bench double there body weight squat 1.5 X and dead lift 2X there body weight


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sawyer said:


> generally being able to bench double there body weight squat 1.5 X and dead lift 2X there body weight


Strong is when you just did your heavy set and a big cvnt starts to warm up with your weights! :lol:


----------



## Walkster (Jun 1, 2011)

sawyer said:


> generally being able to bench double there body weight squat 1.5 X and dead lift 2X there body weight


I'd call this guy chicken legs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sawyer said:


> generally being able to bench double there body weight squat 1.5 X and dead lift 2X there body weight


lol u got a touch confused there havent u


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Walkster said:


> I'd call this guy chicken legs


haha top first post, u will fit in well here


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IMO strong is putting your best effort into what ever you want to do in life if its body building, a job career, family or even helping others , also staying strong in your own time of need.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Walkster said:


> I'd call this guy chicken legs


LOL.

I think we need to be squatting and deadlifting 3x bodyweight. Who cares what we bench....


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

sawyer said:


> generally being able to bench double there body weight squat 1.5 X and dead lift 2X there body weight


If you're benching the same as you deadlift then there's a serious problem lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> LOL.
> 
> I think we need to be squatting and deadlifting 3x bodyweight. Who cares what we bench....


I care what i bench  - 99.9% of ppl say 'what do u bench' - u reply 'i dont bench, i can deadlift 350kg though' they walk away and say 'ha pussy, bet i can bench more than him'


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anabolik said:


> If you're benching the same as you deadlift then there's a serious problem lol


although u would be good at bench pressing


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Strong is when you just did your heavy set and a big cvnt starts to warm up with your weights! :lol:


Thats me haha For some reason im a freak on squats so i warm up with what my mates need a spot for :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

At one point i could deadlift 5 times my bench.... my benching was sh*t


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I care what i bench  - 99.9% of ppl say 'what do u bench' - u reply 'i dont bench, i can deadlift 350kg though' they walk away and say 'ha pussy, bet i can bench more than him'


This wouldn't bother me TBH I can't recall anyone ever asking me what I can bench, I really can't.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> This wouldn't bother me TBH I can't recall anyone ever asking me what I can bench, I really can't.


lol, seriously? nobody has ever asked me what i can squat or deadlift, must be youth thing


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> lol, seriously? nobody has ever asked me what i can squat or deadlift, must be youth thing


I was thinking that myself, even though you are getting on a bit

Nobody ever asks me what I can squat or deadlift either lol. I get lots of people asking me about my routine, how often I train, what I eat etc but nobody ever asks me what weights I lift. Funny, but true enough.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I was thinking that myself, even though you are getting on a bit
> 
> Nobody ever asks me what I can squat or deadlift either lol. I get lots of people asking me about my routine, how often I train, what I eat etc but nobody ever asks me what weights I lift. Funny, but true enough.


cheeky old man lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

few of lads i train with when talking about strength always talk about how much they can bench.

i soon swing conversation round to squat & deads because i can blitz the lot of them:innocent:


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Being strong is being the strongest version of yourself both physically and mentally.


----------



## Walkster (Jun 1, 2011)

Being strong is puking into your mouth during a heavy set, swallowing and carrying on.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been asked what I bench a few times @ work by lesser PPL.

I say does it matter?

I train for size not strength.(I'll get some size eventually  )

Confuses them TBH


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

guvnor82 said:


> few of lads i train with when talking about strength always talk about how much they can bench.
> 
> i soon swing conversation round to squat & deads because i can blitz the lot of them:innocent:


such a drainer isnt it mate on a sat night - 'arliiiiiight maaate - what u bench then?!!'

these fxckers dont know what a deadlift is

now thats total strength


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

When eyes are laying on u while training..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strong is to fail when all others have stopped incase they fail ..


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Laughing into your girlfriends face during the notebook. Baahaha.


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

Being strong in the gym and outside too, lifting heavy not just on a bar in a fixed movement, just brutal strength all round is what I want!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Strong is being able to resist crying at marley and me during pct.


----------



## BodytorqueGym (May 11, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> IMO strong is putting your best effort into what ever you want to do in life if its body building, a job career, family or even helping others , also staying strong in your own time of need.


Think this is my favourite so far, its a good subject though, everybody talks about how strong a guy is or how strong they are, but everybody has a completely different view on what being 'strong' is. Good to hear some of the replys, keep them coming!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I was going to start a new thread, but I'll revive this one instead as I'm interested in the subject - but not in a philosophical sense, I want numbers. Bench, squat and dead: when do you consider someone to be strong?

I think it would be fair to consider benching 1.25xbodyweight, squatting 1.5 and deadlifting 2xbodyweight as the bare minimum for someone who has been training for a while, but to be strong? Bench 1.5; squat 2 and deadlift 2.5 is strong in my eyes and I think I've seen these figures mentioned elsewhere as well. What say the rest of UKM?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

BW multipliers are confusing as it favour skinnies. The strongest men in the world dont lift that many times their BW.

As a good all round average I'd say the old 3,4,5 plates is a strong person:

Squat 180kg

Bench 140kg

Deadlift 220kg

This is someone who has put time and effort into achieveing strength. The gifted get there quicker but it still takes some work.

Remember those lifts are good lifts - not some half rep with a mate shouting it's all you bro!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Big 50 Chris Nsubuga has been in the gym I go to past few days cos he did the guest spot at BNBF Scotland.

He was squatting set after set of 200kg n he deadlifted 300kg. Thats strong!!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

martin brown said:


> BW multipliers are confusing as it favour skinnies. The strongest men in the world dont lift that many times their BW.


Good point. I guess I was thinking about reasonably lean amateurs, whatever that actually means.



martin brown said:


> As a good all round average I'd say the old 3,4,5 plates is a strong person:
> 
> Squat 180kg
> 
> ...


On the other hand, this favours larger persons. Using the multipliers I suggested, this would fit, roughly, a 90kg lifter - whereas a 70kg lifter would look pretty damn impressive working with those weights.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

strength comes from within so much of it is mental, if you dont belive you can then you can't!


----------



## Evo89 (Mar 30, 2012)

The BW thing is load of b*llocks as far as being strong is concerned.

If someone at 75kg can bench 130 but someone at 90kg can do kg for me is stronger. Simple.

If you used the calculater then the 75kg would be stronger but he's not is he, he can't lift as much!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> At one point i could deadlift 5 times my bench.... my benching was sh*t


A 20kg bench press is very poor lad i do have to say!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> Thats me haha For some reason im a freak on squats so i warm up with what my mates need a spot for :laugh:


whats your squat max ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

KeepEating said:


> Being strong in the gym and outside too, lifting heavy not just on a bar in a fixed movement, just brutal strength all round is what I want!


get training for strongman buddy would be right up your street

this is why i started


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Strong

Squat - 200Kg

Deadlift - 250Kg

Bench - 150Kg

Fcuking Strong

Squat - 250Kg

Deadlift - 300Kg

Bench - 180Kg


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Strong
> 
> Squat - 200Kg
> 
> ...


then we have MONG STRONG

squat 320+

bench220+

deadlift350+

eats cows for breakfast and has tren running through his veins instead of blood


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> then we have MONG STRONG
> 
> squat 320+
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha...Mong Strong ftw !!!


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Im a bit simple so in my mind it was always assessed by "plates" and its 4,5,6 for me.

(180 bench, 220 squat, 260 dead lift) That was my goal on my return to training. Im **** at squatting hence the relatively small differance between bench and squat.

Imagine my pleasure at discovering that nowadays Im **** at bench as well so that can be redressed :thumb:


----------

